# 2013 Sponsors



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Waxstock wouldn't be possible without the generous support of our show sponsors. An indoor show of this size costs a considerable five figure sum, and even the cleaning bill runs into four figures! Our sponsors help keep gate prices low and ensure that features are run well and have generous prize funds. We love them, and so should you.

This year, our main sponsors are:

*Detailing World*

I'm guessing you'll all be familiar with our first sponsor :thumb: With over 60000 members, 3.7 million posts and impressive Alexa site-ranking traffic, Detailing World lays claim to the title of 'Largest Car Care Forum in the World'. An epicentre of detailing advice and opinion, 'DW' has helped shape the car care industry by embracing smaller manufacturers as well as the established players. Loved by pro-detailers and amateur enthusiasts alike, Detailing World goes from strength to strength and holds its Showdown 'ultimate show and shine' at Waxstock every year.

you are here already.com!

*Dodo Juice*

From the kitchen stove to influential car care manufacturer in just a few years, Dodo Juice will be celebrating its sixth birthday at Waxstock and should have 'Millennium' on display - a 24kg wax that can protect a car for 1000 years (the largest car wax in the World). Famous for hand made, high quality specialist detailing products, Dodo Juice went on to create Waxstock with Zaino Europe and Detailing World to ensure that the industry had its own event in the face of hundreds of non-specialist classic and general motor shows.

www.dodojuice.com

*Zaino*

A favourite of detailing experts for many years, Zaino is famous for a process led sealant system. An unpretentious American brand, Zaino 'does what it says on the bottle' and shuns gimmickry and hype. Despite having a simple and stable line up, Zaino keeps delivering the results it has become known for, year after year. A strong reputation, duly deserved.

www.zainoeurope.com/

*Professional Valeters and Detailers*

PVD is half-cooperative, half trade association, helping professional valeters and detailers unite under a single brand to harness combined marketing resources and opportunities. For a small monthly cost, a PVD member will be advertised far and wide by Winning Formulas, the company behind Car-Skin bespoke car care.

www.pro-valets.co.uk/apply-now/

*Farecla G3*

Famous for bodyshop compounds, Farecla (a UK company) are now competing successfully in the mainstream car care and specialist detailing sector with their G3 Professional range of products. From scratch removers to paste waxes, their products have decades of expertise and experience behind them - so they should be part of any detailer's armoury.

www.g3pro.com/

*Scholl Concepts*

Scholl Concepts (represented at Waxstock by Spautopia) are a German company offering a wide range of surface solutions. Their machine polishing compounds have been particularly well received by the detailing community, and S17 and S3 have become modern classics. They will invariably be used in the Speed Detailing Championship, so see the results for yourself during the show.

www.spautopia.co.uk/scholl-concepts

We also have some features supported by other well-known companies:

_Autosmart (Wet Demo and Wash Bay)_

Sponsoring the wash bay and Wet Demo area for a second year is Autosmart, the UK manufacturer of valeting supplies to the trade. If you're interested in a bulk traffic film remover, some legendary G101 all purpose cleaner , a can of their formidable Tardis tar remover (it's the Dr Who 50th anniversary year after all!) or even a franchise, make sure you make yourself known to their Wet Demo team or the mobile 'Showroom' staff inside the main hall.

www.autosmart.co.uk/

_ValetPRO (Arrive and Shine)_
ValetPRO have been a trade favourite for years, specialising in effective car cleaning chemicals for professional users. Today, their products are enjoyed by a much wider audience, from car owners of every type to the most discerning detailing enthusiasts. ValetPRO are sponsoring the Arrive and Shine this year, donating prizes and trophies to the category winners.

www.valetpro.co.uk/


----------

